# Most annoying error messages of all time



## penguinrusty

What do you think is the most annoying error message?


----------



## Lorand

For me this is the most annoying error message:


> QuickTime is missing software required to perform this operation. Unfortunately it is not available on the QuickTime server.


And it shows up several times a day. I wish I could uninstall that QuickTime crap, but I use a program that requires it...


----------



## Praetor

Windows Media player


> The operation could not be performed because the pins are not connected


----------



## The_Other_One

Keyboard not detected, press any key to continue

I swear I saw this, or a very similar error before!  LOL


----------



## The-Llamalizer

> Keyboard not detected, press any key to continue



I  saw a message that read: Keyboard malfunctioning, press any key to continue. It was hilarious.


----------



## jesbax

The program had an unexped error and needs to close.  save your work and reboot.  


Internet Explore Running windows update.


----------



## p4r4s1t3

When trying to uninstall MSN 7 (BETA) so I can go back to 6.2 -

"Windows cannot find the file "MsnMsgr.Msi".  Uninstallation cannot continue."

And when trying to install MSN 6.2 -

"There is a newer version of MSN Messenger installed.  Please uninstall this version, and restart the installation."


----------



## i picKed a winna

the illegal operation errors from like windows 98 or the like


----------



## tomb08uk

when internet connection not working and browser shows error 404


----------



## Hellbreather

One of the most annoying ones I have got before is the

"Norton Anti-Virus has detected 32-trojan (wateva) worm, would you like to delete this file"

You click yes it waits for 3 minutes and comes up with

"Norton Anti-virus has detected 32-trojan worm, Norton Anti-Virus is unable to delete the selected file"


----------



## OS Dragon

When I first got into computing I tried to install Visual Basic Studio 6, but I couldn't because apparently I was missing these really important file  . I guess the most annoying for me are:



			
				tomb08uk said:
			
		

> _when internet connection not working and browser shows error 404_


and


			
				jesbax said:
			
		

> _The program had an unexped error and needs to close_


----------



## Cromewell

Most annoying error message: Pure Virtual Function call
Most common error message (therefore almost the most annoying): <Program Name> has encountered an error and needs to close.

Best Screensaver: http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/bluescreensaver.shtml


----------



## Lyniclee21

No operating system found, This is not good!


----------



## mgoldb2

Any link error when compiling a C++ program.  compiling errors I can usually figure out with out a problem.  Same thing with run time errors.  But those damm link errors always takes me hours to figure out because it does not give the slightest clue what causing it.  I swear once I got a link error could not fix it so I open a new project just copy and paste everything in.  With 0 changes made it decided to work.  I swear those damm link errors are there just to piss me off.


----------



## Rambo

I always get the "  *Program Name* has performed an illegal operation and needs to close" lol


----------



## elmarcorulz

http://img99.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img99&image=erroir8ko.png


thats the most annoying one for me, i dont suppose any of yall know what it means


----------



## seldroc

I don't remeber what I was doing but I got this one...
http://img161.exs.cx/img161/8815/error8za.jpg
I was pretty much like what the..?


----------



## Lax

seldroc said:
			
		

> I don't remeber what I was doing but I got this one...
> http://img161.exs.cx/img161/8815/error8za.jpg
> I was pretty much like what the..?



That one and "Error displaying error message" popups.


----------



## red onion

I was rebooting after cleaning spyware off a comp and got this message during bootup:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Windows has recovered from a serious error.


OK


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Ummm, what error? Where the button for details? What if it is not okay?
The worst error messages are those that tell you something bad happened, but do not give you a clue what it was.


----------



## Exploded_Monitor

One time i got a voice error (a lady came on in that retarded computer tone) saying something like this:
"Its not my fault. There is not enough memory to complete the operation."


----------



## stalex111

sounds like some kind of virus or something... you should check it up
i also get that stupid <program name> has performed an illegal error and must close. Other things which are annoying and appear in windows are the net send messeges. people in my school send them all the time cuz we have an internal network.


----------



## elmarcorulz

it sounds like you got that narrator thing loaded up whilst its reading an eror message, i had something liek that this morning and its scared the sh!t outta me


----------



## 691175002

I hate it when halo encounters an exception when I am kicking ass.


----------



## elmarcorulz

ive never had a problem with halo


----------



## ZER0X

"svchost.exe has generated errors and will be closed by Windows. You will need to restart the program"

Oh god I hate that so much


----------



## b3n

Anything that screws up a game im trying to play.


----------



## Exploded_Monitor

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> it sounds like you got that narrator thing loaded up whilst its reading an eror message, i had something liek that this morning and its scared the sh!t outta me


 lol yeah the first time i heard it i was quite startled


----------



## Praetor

These errors are a pain too


----------



## Hello

Those thing people make, that you have to keep clicking like a thousand times.


----------



## timmah01

your system has performed an illegal operation and needs to shut down


----------



## Greg J.

Something like "Windows has encountered a sharing violation between 2 or more files."  2 files named the same, different locations, one is modified, the other original, one of them is open (or both!) 

Also, "Cannot copy, files in use/program in use"....something to that extent.  Why?  Because the data rate of the system isn't fast enough to take the load with no lag.

And of course, while using Microsoft Works in Word, before my memory upgrade from 128 MB to 1 GB, I got a usual "end of memory Microsoft C++ Visual Error.


----------



## stalex111

This thread is really old, but i thought i should bring it up again instead of making a new one, recently i got a message that said, "Error, computer must shut down" and then i clicked ok, and 15 seconds later, a message came saying "error, computer cant shut down". I was like Wot?


----------



## Camper

Aol has failed to connect to the server.
problem AOL


----------



## 4W4K3

Camper said:
			
		

> Aol has failed to connect to the server.
> problem AOL



lol

"[Insert program here] has stopped responding."
Then you Task Manager it and stop the service.  
Then explorer.exe goofs and your desktop is gone.  
Soon afterwards, your mouse won't move anymore and you can't turn Num-Lock on/off.  
Reboot.  X 10


----------



## stalex111

lol, must be annoyin


----------



## Rip_Uk

my panda titanium antivirus popping up bottom right saying unable to update.


----------



## Archangel

well it not an error message.. but when windows updates. if first says,   "ou can use your pc while windows is updating"
after about 5 minutes the upating is finished and the pc wants to restart.
and if you press laer.. it asks the qustion again and again every minute :/


----------



## super_xero

program has encounterd a error and needs to close well on my old pc it came up every 2 secs


----------



## Diego

One time when i restarted my computer it said something like this. Windows is unable to start because a file is corupt or missing. But then I just pressed a button and windows started. LOL.


----------



## Camper

I like this one
Beeeeeeeeeeeeep, beep, beep
broken video card


----------



## super_xero

msn its not realy a error message but when someone sighns in that beep it happens every liek 10 seconds on my account


----------



## diduknowthat

invalid C drive, please contact manufactures

that happened to my dell... errrr, all my hw was on it too!!!


----------



## elmarcorulz

super_xero said:
			
		

> msn its not realy a error message but when someone sighns in that beep it happens every liek 10 seconds on my account


then take it off


----------



## spacedude89

i love this one

The adobe updater cannot update because adobe updater is out of date. Adobe updater will now update

i cant rember EXACTLY but it was along these lines


----------



## Lorand

For me the most annoying error message is this one:






It pops up every time I want to access the phone bill, ISP traffic page, one of my mailboxes, etc., etc... And it doesn't help to install that certificate either.
Despite the fact that I don't give a damn about that bloody security certificate, why the hell the "No" button is selected by default?


----------



## Xycron

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> i love this one
> 
> The adobe updater cannot update because adobe updater is out of date. Adobe updater will now update
> 
> i cant rember EXACTLY but it was along these lines



It makes sence though, adobe can't update with adobe updater becuase adobe updater is out of date, so adobe update will upgate, so it can update adobe, kind of consuffing, but makes sence.


----------



## stalex111

super_xero said:
			
		

> msn its not realy a error message but when someone sighns in that beep it happens every liek 10 seconds on my account


You can disactivate that beep, and for the valid certificate for the net(i also hate it), i think there's some way to always accept the certificate, though if you find it out, please tell me.


----------



## lee101

I hate the network ones :


> \\[Computer Name] is not accesible. You may not have permission to use this resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.
> 
> The network path was not found


As when there is no specific administrator who are you supposed to contact?

Also the ones when you first install firefox that tell you hte most useless stuff, like the searches on google are not through a secure connection, who cares!


----------



## Elite

I get very annoyed at the messages that say something like:
This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down.
"illegal" yea right...


----------



## lowcar100

anything relating to norton, IMO worst firewall ever but my parents get suckered in by big names so we have it and there's no way I have found to completely turn it off, unless I uninstalled it in which case... well lets not go there.

another one is the "your connection was refused when trying to connected to " [enter website] " and it does that so much then i unplug my modem, plug it back in, and im good to go. but my modem is like 20 feet away from the pc and that's really annoying and when I am playing games i get kicked out of the server lol.


----------



## shupola

i hate the message that goes something like this:

Quake III

you have been suspended by punkbuster due to negative amounts of frags. lol.


----------



## vortmax

worst error ever:

"Segmentation fault"


----------



## run4it

bsod( blue screen of death). what a bitch...

also.. the system has recovered from a serious error.  (but it never knows what)


----------



## Xycron

There is a error is the memory referance at [insert random number here]

Or something like that, which basicly ment that the RAM in my used video card was bad...working great my ***....


----------



## houssam_ballout

the system has recovered from a serious error.
this is the bad one I have ever face


----------



## Ku-sama

Keyboard Error
Please Press F1 to continue

Floppy Disk Drive not detected
C: Operating System not found
please insert boot floppy

and my personal favorite... "BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP"


----------

